# Oh No...



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I got this off arizonasportsfans...



> Akron Beacon Journal: JJ at top of Cavs wish list
> 
> 
> "The deals will save the Bucks $12 million on next season's salary cap, when the retired Anthony Mason and Jason Caffey's contracts also come off the books. It will make it easier to offer Redd the maximum contract he desires, and it leaves some room for them to build around him in the coming years. Redd, a Columbus native, was expected to be the No. 1 shooting-guard target for the Cavaliers, who expect to have $20 million in cap space this summer. The developments likely will make Phoenix Suns restricted free agent Joe Johnson a top Cavaliers choice."
> ...


Thats bad news. Joe Johnson along with Marion are our best all around players. I hope we don't lose him, but if we do, we should try get something out of it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I got this off arizonasportsfans...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats bad news. Joe Johnson along with Marion are our best all around players. I hope we don't lose him, but if we do, we should try get something out of it.



Yeah, we'll only have midlevel exception, I believe. Which is same as Q's deal? I dont know if we can go very high in matching. But also, I don't think the Cavs can get a guy like Johnson AND sign llgauskas who is a FA too. They may end up resigning Z cuz Bron wants to keep him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, we'll only have midlevel exception, I believe. Which is same as Q's deal? I dont know if we can go very high in matching. But also, I don' think the Cavs can a guy like Johnson AND sign llgauskas who is a FA too. They may end up signing Z cuz Bron wants to keep him.


Really Bron wants Z? I think if we get to the WCF and lose, Joe will stay. I have a feeling if we win it all Joe will go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cleveland will not be getting Joe Johnson. Atlanta, Charlotte and New Orleans are the teams you should worry about because they can give him near max money (or something like 66 million).


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That makes no sense

Joe is an up and coming star, he'll get a big contract (and deservedly so), Phoenix probably won't resign him this offseason


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> That makes no sense
> 
> Joe is an up and coming star, he'll get a big contract (and deservedly so), Phoenix probably won't resign him this offseason


Yea he will get a big contract. I think he wants to prove he can be an All Star and lead his team to victory.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Cleveland will not be getting Joe Johnson. Atlanta, Charlotte and New Orleans are the teams you should worry about because they can give him near max money (or something like 66 million).


no way any team gives jj max money. and the cavs will be able to clear enough to resign Z and make a run at jj.

finally, jj is a RESTRICTED FA. that means if the suns wanna keep him, they can. the question is, will the suns consider him worth the contract they may have to match?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Yea he will get a big contract. I think he wants to prove he can be an All Star and lead his team to victory.



see, i respectfully disagree here. jj doesn't have a dominant personality. never has. he's always been content to "fit in." and that goes back to not only his days in boston (why do you think they traded him to us?), but back to arkansas. he doesn't thrive on attention. making the all-star would prolly be nice in his mind, but i think he's a far cry from wanting "to prove he can be an All Star." and i really don't think he's a leader. how often do you even hear any soundbites from jj? amare - of course. nash - he's the veteran statesman. even marion and q speak up. but never jj. he's not a leader.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Really Bron wants Z? I think if we get to the WCF and lose, Joe will stay. I have a feeling if we win it all Joe will go.



Yeah, Bron wants them to resign Z, who wants big money, and I can't see them not doing what Bron wants. They can't do both. No matter how much they need a SG. 

See, I dont think Johnson wanna leave if we did win it all. It'd be more likely for him to want to stay and take less money just so he can stay with us. And if we get pretty close too, he might wanna stay and think how much closer can he get with some other team who offers big money? He should be smart about it and not go to any team that shells out cash.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> see, i respectfully disagree here. jj doesn't have a dominant personality. never has. he's always been content to "fit in." and that goes back to not only his days in boston (why do you think they traded him to us?), but back to arkansas. he doesn't thrive on attention. making the all-star would prolly be nice in his mind, but i think he's a far cry from wanting "to prove he can be an All Star." and i really don't think he's a leader. how often do you even hear any soundbites from jj? amare - of course. nash - he's the veteran statesman. even marion and q speak up. but never jj. he's not a leader.


Well thank you for disagreeing with me. It will spark up some conversation :laugh:. I do agree with you that Joe isn't a leader by vocal but hes a leader by example. I read somewhere that Joe was seeing less plays run his way. I think it was an Insider somewhere. Joe doesn't speak very much I know that, but I think somewhere inside him he thinks he can be a star. Don't know why I think that though. So you think that Joe will resign with us?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, Bron wants them to resign Z, who wants big money, and I can't see them not doing what Bron wants. They can't do both. No matter how much they need a SG.
> 
> See, I dont think Johnson wanna leave if we did win it all. It'd be more likely for him to want to stay and take less money just so he can stay with us. And if we get pretty close too, he might wanna stay and think how much closer can he get with some other team who offers big money? He should be smart about it and not go to any team that shells out cash.


Hmm yes thats true but if we win it all, I think he would prove how good a player he is and how important to this team he is. It could make him think about what he wants to do. Hell I got to stop thinking for Joe, I just have to wait and let him make his decision. :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Hmm yes thats true but if we win it all, I think he would prove how good a player he is and how important to this team he is. It could make him think about what he wants to do. Hell I got to stop thinking for Joe, I just have to wait and let him make his decision. :laugh:



Well, it's not like you're in his ear telling him to stay for less lol. But I don't know, he doesn't strike me to be the type of guy who wants to prove something by going to another team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Well, it's not like you're in his ear telling him to stay for less lol. But I don't know, he doesn't strike me to be the type of guy who wants to prove something by going to another team.


Yea exactly thats what I thought too. He wants to prove something.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Well thank you for disagreeing with me. It will spark up some conversation :laugh:. I do agree with you that Joe isn't a leader by vocal but hes a leader by example. I read somewhere that Joe was seeing less plays run his way. I think it was an Insider somewhere. Joe doesn't speak very much I know that, but I think somewhere inside him he thinks he can be a star. Don't know why I think that though. So you think that Joe will resign with us?



i hope so, but something i read today lead me to believe that the cash is gonna be real important to him. in fact, i think amare said he wanted his boy to get his, regardless of whether it was with the suns or not (though he preferred jj stay). doesn't sound too good.

apparently we kinda blew it last summer. we offered him 45M and he wanted 50M. he's gonna command a lot more than that likely this summer.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> i hope so, but something i read today lead me to believe that the cash is gonna be real important to him. in fact, i think amare said he wanted his boy to get his, regardless of whether it was with the suns or not (though he preferred jj stay). doesn't sound too good.
> 
> apparently we kinda blew it last summer. we offered him 45M and he wanted 50M. he's gonna command a lot more than that likely this summer.


Yeah...we blew it. Damnit. And what is Amare have to do with this? He going to take a paycut for Joe?


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Yeah...we blew it. Damnit. And what is Amare have to do with this? He going to take a paycut for Joe?


 all i know is that when it's Amare's time to make bank, he'll command a max deal...which he'll get. Gotta have some cognizance of that.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Whats the problem with resigning Joe Johnson? The NBA has a soft cap, and since Joe Johnson is a first round pick, the Suns have his bird rights. So they can go over the cap to resign him, same thing with Amare.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Whats the problem with resigning Joe Johnson? The NBA has a soft cap, and since Joe Johnson is a first round pick, the Suns have his bird rights. So they can go over the cap to resign him, same thing with Amare.


Does it matter that Joe was drafted by the Celtics or not?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Does it matter that Joe was drafted by the Celtics or not?


nope, suns can do whatever they want, and unless Joe just takes the qualifying offer and elects to become an unrestricted free agent next season, then the Suns should easily be able to lock him up long term. He would be stupid to accept the qualifying offer and risk garaunteed money. The Suns can go over the cap to resign him, and can match any offer another team offers to him. Suns have the upperhand in resigning him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Adding Jim Jackson might have actually been more geared for next season as opposed to this season. If JJ leaves, Jimmy would slide right in and the lineup could remain the same.



Phoenix would have to give JJ a pretty bad offer for him to go elsewhere I think. Making a lot of money on one of the best teams in the league should be ideal for him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Adding Jim Jackson might have actually been more geared for next season as opposed to this season. If JJ leaves, Jimmy would slide right in and the lineup could remain the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix would have to give JJ a pretty bad offer for him to go elsewhere I think. Making a lot of money on one of the best teams in the league should be ideal for him.


I don't know. I see a little bit of a dropoff when Jackson comes in. Joe is a way better player than him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> I don't know. I see a little bit of a dropoff when Jackson comes in. Joe is a way better player than him.


Yeah, Joe Johnson is much better then Jim Jackson. The interesting part is that they are both JJ's, lol. It shouldn't be a problem though, unless a team like Atlanta offers Johnson the max next year, then you guys will still have him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Yeah, Joe Johnson is much better then Jim Jackson. The interesting part is that they are both JJ's, lol. It shouldn't be a problem though, unless a team like Atlanta offers Johnson the max next year, then you guys will still have him.


I don't think he's going to Atlanta. I think he might go to the Cavs or Bobcats.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Really Bron wants Z?


He learned from a certain "other shooting guard" that its never a good idea to get rid of an all-star big man


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rep The South said:


> He learned from a certain "other shooting guard" that its never a good idea to get rid of an all-star big man


Also Igauskus wants to stay there. He said that he likes playing with Lebron, because Lebron gives him 4-6 extra easy points a games from setting Z up for an easy layup. Igauskus said that it is always good for a big man to get easy points like that.


----------

